# Sillosock Rotary Machine



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Now that the conservation season is over for some I'm wondering who used the sillosock rotary machine and what kind of reviews you guys have? I've only heard of one report and they said it worked great on calm days but I'm looking for other repsonses. Thanks


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Nobody has any experience with these?


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Used one once this year. Never had a no wind day, so never saw its true potential. They look great with no wind, and I think they would be killer on the juvies later in the migration.


----------



## slywendy23 (Apr 10, 2007)

I have had a cabelas vortex for 4 years. I used it once for ducks and never shot a duck. But this spring i put a cord and a dimmer on it and two sillosock flyers and shot some juvies. This is the first spring i hunted that Sodak had no wind. The snows would drop from the ozone layer then pause 60 to 70 yards out. When it is turned on it will not finish the birds but give you a shot at them. Silosock flyers are more effective on poles then on the vortex. I would show so pics from the four day hunt but i haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## ryan1 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have hunted with some one that had one but with goose magnets. I would say I noticed the samething with birds sucking in but then hanging up at 60-70 yards. You are better of just investing in more decoys.


----------



## dm (Mar 24, 2005)

What do you mean "Iput a dimmer on it"


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

he put a dimmer switch on it like you have in a house to dim the lights. i was thinking about doing that to ours but i added length to each arm instead.


----------



## slywendy23 (Apr 10, 2007)

sorry i didn't explain it enough. the vortex came with small arms i extended them to ten feet. Plus i added a car heater selector switch which slows it, to half of the speed it used to go. I don't think the household 120v dimmer switch will work because of the voltage differnce. I still can't get any pics displayed on my page to prove i did shoot a couple birds over a small rig of decoys. I think luck has more to do with snow goose hunting than anything. We tried 4doz snow and blue stuffers and we had better luck with 400 silosocks and NW socks.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

slywendy23 said:


> I still can't get any pics displayed on my page to prove i did shoot a couple birds over a small rig of decoys. .


This should help you along Wendy

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/imagetutorial.php


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Dimmer switch will not work that is for AC current only. DC current (12volt battery) is much harder to vary, good idea using the fan switch from a blower motor.


----------



## slywendy23 (Apr 10, 2007)

Just practicing! Thanks USSapper for the link and help!


----------

